# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  روش درست درس خواندن؟

## pouria.shafiee

سلام 
دوستان من روزی هفت ساعت درس میخونم کم کمم داره میشه هشت ساعت 
ولی تراز کانونیم چنگی به دل نمیزنه 4500بنظرتون چکار کنم ترازم بالابره؟
اصلا روش درست درس خوندن نمیدونم گیچم همه جام رفتمو سرچ کردم به نتیجه نرسیدم 
ان شا الله که اینجا به نتیجه برسم

----------


## _Zari_

> سلام 
> دوستان من روزی هفت ساعت درس میخونم کم کمم داره میشه هشت ساعت 
> ولی تراز کانونیم چنگی به دل نمیزنه 4500بنظرتون چکار کنم ترازم بالابره؟
> اصلا روش درست درس خوندن نمیدونم گیچم همه جام رفتمو سرچ کردم به نتیجه نرسیدم 
> ان شا الله که اینجا به نتیجه برسم


رشتتو بگو ک بقیه بفهمن رشتت چیه و چجوری هست وضعیتت

----------


## pouria.shafiee

تحربی 
و فارغالتخصیل البته متولد سال76!
رتبه پارسالمم خراب :Yahoo (2): 

فرستاده شده از H30-U10ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## Catman

> سلام 
> دوستان من روزی هفت ساعت درس میخونم کم کمم داره میشه هشت ساعت 
> ولی تراز کانونیم چنگی به دل نمیزنه 4500بنظرتون چکار کنم ترازم بالابره؟
> اصلا روش درست درس خوندن نمیدونم گیچم همه جام رفتمو سرچ کردم به نتیجه نرسیدم 
> ان شا الله که اینجا به نتیجه برسم


سلام
درصداتون درهردرس و منابعتون ورشتتون رو بگین لطفا

----------


## Hellion

> تحربی 
> و فارغالتخصیل البته متولد سال76!
> رتبه پارسالمم خراب
> 
> فرستاده شده از H30-U10ِ من با Tapatalk


شما تست میزنید واسه هر درس ...

----------


## pouria.shafiee

بله میزنم 
وای به برنامه ازمونم نمیرسم :Yahoo (2): 

فرستاده شده از H30-U10ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## pouria.shafiee

البته کمتر میزنم ولی میزنم 
اخه وقت کم میارم

فرستاده شده از H30-U10ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## jarvis

> سلام 
> دوستان من روزی هفت ساعت درس میخونم کم کمم داره میشه هشت ساعت 
> ولی تراز کانونیم چنگی به دل نمیزنه 4500بنظرتون چکار کنم ترازم بالابره؟
> اصلا روش درست درس خوندن نمیدونم گیچم همه جام رفتمو سرچ کردم به نتیجه نرسیدم 
> ان شا الله که اینجا به نتیجه برسم


شما منابعتو بگو روشتو بگو تا بقیه کمک کنن. کلا درست خوندن از زیاد خوندن مهم تره. روشن که شما درست نمی خونی. بگو تا مشکلت حل شه

----------


## Mahdiyeh313

کیفیت مهمتر از کمیته اینوهیچوقت فراموش نکنید.روی یک مبحث به طور کامل مسلط بشید و براش به مقدار کافی تست بزنید.تند تند خوندن دروس صرفا به خاطر تمام شدنشون فقط بهتون لطمه میزنه.

----------


## Hellion

ببین دوست عزیز درسیو که بدون تست خوندی ینی هیچ ینی صفر برای هر درس باید تا حد ممکن تو همه مباحثش تست بزنی .. برای کنکور میگن واسه هر تست از هر مبحث باید 50 تست بزنی مثلا مثلثات 3 تست میاد باید 150 تا بزنی ولی واسه آزمون باید نه همه ولی اکثریتشو بزنی معمولا سوالای آزمونا سخت تر از کنکوره ...

----------


## pouria.shafiee

منابع
زیست گاج و کتاب ترکیبی امرایی که روی اون میخونم 
فیزیک سیر تا پیاز
ادبیات مهرماه 
دینیم خوبه 73میزنم 
عربی منبع مشحصی ندارم 
ریاضی گاج نقره
شیمی مبتکران
دینی گاج


فرستاده شده از H30-U10ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## farshad7

> منابع
> زیست گاج و کتاب ترکیبی امرایی که روی اون میخونم 
> فیزیک سیر تا پیاز
> ادبیات مهرماه 
> دینیم خوبه 73میزنم 
> عربی منبع مشحصی ندارم 
> ریاضی گاج نقره
> شیمی مبتکران
> دینی گاج
> ...



گاج خوبه ولی امرایی نه مثل فاگوزیسته بجاش الگو بگیر

سیر تا پیاز مناسب کنمور زیاد نیست برای شروع گاجو بگیر

ادبیات گاج موضوعی عالیه

دینی هم گاج یا الگو

عربی برای اموزش خیلی سبز تست گاج کامل یا سفید

ریاضی جامع خیلی سبز یا مهر و ماه بهتره

شیمی مبتکران خوبه وقتی پیشرفت کردی فار رو بگیر

----------


## pouria.shafiee

توی منابع مشکل ندارم
روش بلد نیستم
سردرگمم

فرستاده شده از H30-U10ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## laleh74

به نظر من کاربردی درس نمیخونی.
ینی فقط میخونی و حفظ میکنی اما نمیدونی وقتی سوال طرح میشه ازش چطور ج بدی!!!
امیدوارم اینطور نباشه اما اگه اینطوره تغییر بده روشتو

----------


## farshad7

> توی منابع مشکل ندارم
> روش بلد نیستم
> سردرگمم
> 
> فرستاده شده از H30-U10ِ من با Tapatalk


اینا روشای منه:


زیست کتابو خیلی خیلی خیلی زیاد می خونم بعد برای رفع ابهام درسنامه ی خیلی سبزو می خونم بعد 

دوباره کتاب بعد میرم از الگو تست میزنم و نکته ها رو گوشه ی کتابم می نویسم کتابم خیلی شلوغه

فیزیک : جزوه ی دبیرم رو میخونم تو میتونی از مبتکران شهریاری برای اموزش استفاده کنی بعد فقط تست

من فیزیکو با تست یاد می گیرم

ریاضی: دقیقا مثل فیزیکه

شیمی:  حفظیات رو از کتاب می خونم بعد جزوه ی دبیرم بعد تست های مختلف و در اخر المپیاد

ادبیات: فقط باید موضوعی بخونی و هر شب چند تا تست کار کنی

عربی: از رو گاج میخونم و تست خیلی میزنم هرشب هم متن کار کن

دینی: فقط کتاب و ایات گاجو میخونم نکته هاشو گوشه ی کتابم می نویسم مثل زیست

یه دفترچه هم برای فرمولا و سوالای سخت تو درسای مختلف دارم

----------


## pouria.shafiee

روش مطالعتون از سیر تا پیاز خصوصا زیستو میگین؟
اصلا چجوری روشم پیدا کنم؟

فرستاده شده از H30-U10ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## 19behnma91

سلام
ادبیات : اول سعی کن از شر زبان فارسی خلاص شی ...برا این کار محوری گاج رو بگیر بخون ، بعد قرابت و ارایه رو بخون ... بعد ازاینا فقط تست بزن از میکرو گاج 
عربی : اول محوری گاج رو بخون ... خواه ناخواه یجورایی مسلط میشی بعد عربی به زبان ساده ی مبتکران رو بخون .... اخرشم وقت کردی 60 ازمون گاج رو بزن
دینی : کتاب بخون درسنامه ی گاج تست گاج
زبان : فقط و فقط کتابای شهاب اناری
زمین : خاستی بخون نخاستی هیچ ولی اگه بخای بخونی فقط و فقط کتاب درسی و بعدش هفت چیز خیلی سبز
ریاضی : ببین تو هر مبحث اول کتاب درسی رو بخون بعد برو سراغ تمرینای کتاب درسی خودت روش فک کن حلشون کن بعد برو خیلی سبز بخون و تست بزن ...مثلا امار و ترکیبیات و احتمال رو بخون کامل ... اینا 10 روزی وقتتو میگره روز یازدهم که خاستی مثلا تابع رو شورو کنی صبح مبحث تابع رو بخون شب یه نیم ساعت از امار و احتمال تست بزن مثلا تست های گاج رو بزن ... نمیدونم متوجه شدی یا نه یجورایی بازگشت به عقب و دوره ی مطالبه
فیزیک : دقیقا مثل ریاضی
زیست : کتاب درسی رو بخون .... بعد مثه کتاب داستان همون امرایی رو بخون نکته ی جدید خودشو نشون میده نکات مهم کتابو علامت بزن بعد برگرد دوباره کتابو بخون خودت بگرد دنبال نکته ببین چیا از نظرت دور مونده ...برا تست زنی هم الگو و گاج خوبه 
شیمی : مثه ریاضی ... من صبح از رو گاج میخونم برا مرور مطالبم شب ها از کتابای مبتکران سال پیشم تست میزنم 
*دانلود فایل Download برنامه درسی مطابق با کانون pdf از آپلود آی آر
اینم برنامه ی منه شاید کمکت کنه
*

----------


## farshad7

> روش مطالعتون از سیر تا پیاز خصوصا زیستو میگین؟
> اصلا چجوری روشم پیدا کنم؟
> 
> فرستاده شده از H30-U10ِ من با Tapatalk


من سیر تا پیاز ندارم این کتاب زیاد به درد کنکور نمیخوره


روشای من( من هم از دیگران اصولش رو یاد گرفتم ولی با تغییر) برای من که جواب میده

----------


## Black

> روش مطالعتون از سیر تا پیاز خصوصا زیستو میگین؟
> اصلا چجوری روشم پیدا کنم؟
> 
> فرستاده شده از H30-U10ِ من با Tapatalk


از مصاحبه رتبه برترا :Yahoo (1): 

ولى دنبال معجزه نباش

ولى در مورد مشکلت شما برنامه ريزي کن حتما

----------


## darya76

شما احتمالا روش خوندنت اشتباهه

----------


## Ehm0294

bazi az darsaro bas bade khondan test bezani...baziyam chan roz bade khondan
bishtare omomayaro belafasele test zadan eshtebahe mahze...
inaro ham dar nazar begir

----------


## pouria.shafiee

من پشتیبانم بهم گفته کندی 
نمیدونم چکار کنم 
 :Yahoo (19): 
منم دوس دارم مثه برترا شم ولی نمیتونم 
ولی میخام 
همه دری زدم نشده 
فقط گاهی میشینم سرم میچسبونم به زمین گریه میکنم 

فرستاده شده از H30-U10ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## parnia.konkur16

سلام.من یه سوال ازت میپرسم: 
چنتا احتمال وجود داره یکیش اینه که تو یه درسرو خیلی سرسری میخونی فقط برای اینکه تو درسو تموم کنی بعدش بری تست بزنی یا اینکه زود زود بخونی تا به تایم برنامت برسی.اینجوری هستی؟اگه نیستی یکهم ازخودت توضیح بده تا احتمال بعدی رو بگم بتونم کمکت کنم

فرستاده شده از GT-S5280ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## pouria.shafiee

سلام دوباره
اول بهتره از همه دوستام تشکر کنم بخاطر راهنماییشاون و وقت ارزشمندشون که در اختیار بنده قرار دادن
خب اول از زیست شروع کنم 
منبعم اصلا کتاب درسیم نیست 
ی کتاب گرفتم ترکیبیه به اسم شهر کاج که خودش نمودارا درختی کرده و.... خلاصه کرده ...
روزی سه ساعت میخونم زیستو میام کتاب که میگم باز میکنم ی روخونی میکنم میرم سراغ تست ببینم چی میخاد خلاصه دوباره میام سراغ کتابه میخونم خط خط روش فکر میکنم 
ولی نتیجه مطلوب نمبگیرم اخه تستاش خیلی پیچیدس 
بذار راحت بگم حال نمیکنم با خوندن میکنم ولی اونجور که بخام استفاده ببرم خیر

فرستاده شده از H30-U10ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## Hellion

> سلام دوباره
> اول بهتره از همه دوستام تشکر کنم بخاطر راهنماییشاون و وقت ارزشمندشون که در اختیار بنده قرار دادن
> خب اول از زیست شروع کنم 
> منبعم اصلا کتاب درسیم نیست 
> ی کتاب گرفتم ترکیبیه به اسم شهر کاج که خودش نمودارا درختی کرده و.... خلاصه کرده ...
> روزی سه ساعت میخونم زیستو میام کتاب که میگم باز میکنم ی روخونی میکنم میرم سراغ تست ببینم چی میخاد خلاصه دوباره میام سراغ کتابه میخونم خط خط روش فکر میکنم 
> ولی نتیجه مطلوب نمبگیرم اخه تستاش خیلی پیچیدس 
> بذار راحت بگم حال نمیکنم با خوندن میکنم ولی اونجور که بخام استفاده ببرم خیر
> 
> فرستاده شده از H30-U10ِ من با Tapatalk


شما اینکارو کنین خیلی سبزو بگیرین .. اول خوب خوب کتابو تحلیل کنید و ربطش بدین به هم بعدش درسنامه خیلی سبزو بخونید .. درصد بالا رو بدست میرید به همین راحتی ..

----------


## khaan

> سلام 
> دوستان من روزی هفت ساعت درس میخونم کم کمم داره میشه هشت ساعت 
> ولی تراز کانونیم چنگی به دل نمیزنه 4500بنظرتون چکار کنم ترازم بالابره؟
> اصلا روش درست درس خوندن نمیدونم گیچم همه جام رفتمو سرچ کردم به نتیجه نرسیدم 
> ان شا الله که اینجا به نتیجه برسم


یکی از ویژگی های منفی کانون همین درگیر کردن آدم با تراز هست به حای کنکور.
شما قطعا باید برای کنکور درس بخونی نه برای تراز.
هر درسی هم یه روش درس خوندن داره شما درصدهات رو بزار ببینیم کدوم درس ها  صعف داری همینطور کتاب های تست و روش های مطالعت رو هم بنویس.

----------


## Saeed735

> سلام 
> دوستان من روزی هفت ساعت درس میخونم کم کمم داره میشه هشت ساعت 
> ولی تراز کانونیم چنگی به دل نمیزنه 4500بنظرتون چکار کنم ترازم بالابره؟
> اصلا روش درست درس خوندن نمیدونم گیچم همه جام رفتمو سرچ کردم به نتیجه نرسیدم 
> ان شا الله که اینجا به نتیجه برسم



...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور...آشنایی با کنکور تجربی و تشریح دروس:::...

...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور....مراحل خواندن یک درس::...

..:::برنامه ریزی کنکور...مراحل خواندن و مرورهای مهم:::..

..:::برنامه ریزی کنکور...نکات مربوط به تست زنی:::..

...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور...دفتر برنامه ریزی:::...


اینارو ب ترتیب بخونی میفهمی درس خوندن ینی چی...درسته یکمی زیاده ولی برای اینکه موفق شی لازمه...

----------


## Saeed735

> سلام دوباره
> اول بهتره از همه دوستام تشکر کنم بخاطر راهنماییشاون و وقت ارزشمندشون که در اختیار بنده قرار دادن
> خب اول از زیست شروع کنم 
> منبعم اصلا کتاب درسیم نیست 
> ی کتاب گرفتم ترکیبیه به اسم شهر کاج که خودش نمودارا درختی کرده و.... خلاصه کرده ...
> روزی سه ساعت میخونم زیستو میام کتاب که میگم باز میکنم ی روخونی میکنم میرم سراغ تست ببینم چی میخاد خلاصه دوباره میام سراغ کتابه میخونم خط خط روش فکر میکنم 
> ولی نتیجه مطلوب نمبگیرم اخه تستاش خیلی پیچیدس 
> بذار راحت بگم حال نمیکنم با خوندن میکنم ولی اونجور که بخام استفاده ببرم خیر
> 
> فرستاده شده از H30-U10ِ من با Tapatalk


درضمن منابعتون خوب باشه...با چند تا نمودار که نمیشه زیست یا درسای دیگرو یاد گرفت...همراه کتب کمک اموزشی حتما ختما کتاب درسی نباید فراموش شه...


روش خوندن زیست در لینک زیر:



..:::برنامه ریزی کنکور...نحوه ی مطالعه ی دروس مختلف:::...

----------

